# qué tal



## Dymn

Boas,

Ainda não entendi como é que é suposto usar-se "_que tal_" em português.

Lanço algumas frases e as minhas propostas de tradução, a ver se concordam:

_¿Qué tal? -> Como vai?             
¿Qué tal en Japón? -> Como vai no Japão?
¿Qué tal el finde? -> Como foi o fim-de-semana?
¿Qué tal te ha ido el examen? -> Como foi o teste?
¿Qué tal “to begin” en vez de “to start”? -> [não faço ideia ]
¿Qué tal si ayudas a papá? -> Que tal ajudares o papá?
¿Qué pasa si tu hermano muere? -> Que tal se o seu irmão morrer?_

O último exemplo tirei do Wiktionary, mas não sei se é comum em Portugal também (_seu _em vez de _teu_ sugere PtBr?).

Agradeço novamente


----------



## pfaa09

Dymn said:


> ¿Qué tal? -> Como vai?  Como está? Como estás / vais?
> ¿Qué tal en Japón? -> Como vai no Japão? Como está o Japão? Como correm as coisas no Japão? Há muitas possibilidades.
> ¿Qué tal el finde? -> Como foi/*correu* o fim-de-semana?
> ¿Qué tal te ha ido el examen? -> Como foi o teste? Como correu o teste /exame?
> ¿Qué tal “to begin” en vez de “to start”? -> [não faço ideia ] Não entendi... ¿Qué tal empezar?
> ¿Qué tal si ayudas a papá? -> Que tal ajudares o papá?
> ¿Qué pasa si tu hermano muere? -> Que tal se o seu irmão morrer? O que acontece se o teu irmão morre? O que acontecerá se o teu irmão morre / morrer?


----------



## Dymn

Obrigado pfaa09 



pfaa09 said:


> ¿Qué tal “to begin” en vez de “to start”? -> [não faço ideia ] Não entendi... ¿Qué tal empezar?


É como "_what about_" em inglês, por exemplo no fórum espanhol-inglês alguém poderia dizer:

_- Mi propuesta es: "I'm about to begin a new era."
- ¿Y qué tal "to start" en vez de "to begin"?_

Para fazer sugestões.


----------



## jazyk

E que tal "to start" em vez de "to begin"?


----------



## englishmania

Dymn said:


> _¿Qué tal? -> Como vai?
> ¿Qué tal en Japón? -> Como vai no Japão?
> ¿Qué tal el finde? -> Como foi o fim-de-semana?
> ¿Qué tal te ha ido el examen? -> Como foi o teste?
> ¿Qué tal “to begin” en vez de “to start”? -> [não faço ideia ]
> ¿Qué tal si ayudas a papá? -> Que tal ajudares o papá?
> ¿Qué pasa si tu hermano muere? -> Que tal se o seu irmão morrer?_
> 
> O último exemplo tirei do Wiktionary, mas não sei se é comum em Portugal também (_seu _em vez de _teu_ sugere PtBr?).
> 
> Agradeço novamente



Em Portugal usamos "que tal" para perguntar "como" ("que tal vai isso?") e para fazer sugestões ( "E que tal se fôssemos....?").



Olá, tudo bem? / Viva! / formal: Boa tarde, como está?
Está tudo bem por aí?/ Como é que está a correr no Japão? /Que tal está a correr aí no Japão?
Como é que foi o fim de semana? / Correu bem o fim de semana? / Foi bom o fim de semana? / Que tal correu o fim de semana?
Como é que te correu o teste? / Que tal te correu o teste?
E se pusesses/escrevesses/dissesses "to begin" em vez de "to start"? / E que tal pôr "to begin" em vez de "to start"?
(não sei bem o sentido da frase, se tem um tom amigável ou reprovador)
E se o teu irmão morre, como é que vai ser?


----------



## Ari RT

Que tal em Português do Brasil se traduziria para o Espanhol de Espanha como "¿qué/cómo te parece/pareció...?", como em "¿Qué tal si ayudas a papá?"
¿Qué te parece si vamos al fútbol? = Que tal irmos ver o jogo?
Podríamos cenar mañana, ¿que te parece? = O que você acha de jantarmos amanhã? = Que tal jantarmos amanhã?
¿Cómo te pareció el test? = Que tal o exame? = Como você avalia o exame?
¿Te gusta el vino? = Que tal o vinho? = O que você achou do vinho? = Gostou do vinho?
Háblame de tus vacaciones. = Que tal suas férias?
¿Qué te parece irse de vacaciones mañana? = Que tal sair de férias amanhã?

Também como "¿de acuerdo?"/ "¿te parece?":
Mañana cenamos, ¿te parece? = Amanhã jantaremos juntos, que tal?


----------



## Cainejo

Dymn said:


> Que tal se o seu irmão morrer?


Isso seria dito por um mafioso...


----------



## Dymn

englishmania said:


> (não sei bem o sentido da frase, se tem um tom amigável ou reprovador)


Normalmente reprovador, mas não necessáriamente.



englishmania said:


> Viva!


Viva?   Isso é como "_olá_"? Devo começar a falar do meu estado de ânimo se alguém me diz isto?



englishmania said:


> Está tudo bem por aí?/ Como é que está a correr no Japão? /*Que tal está* a correr aí no Japão?
> Como é que foi o fim de semana? / Correu bem o fim de semana? / Foi bom o fim de semana? / *Que tal correu* o fim de semana?
> Como é que te correu o teste? / *Que tal te correu* o teste?





Ari RT said:


> ¿Cómo te pareció el test? = *Que tal* o exame? = Como você avalia o exame?
> ¿Te gusta el vino? = *Que tal* o vinho? = O que você achou do vinho? = Gostou do vinho?
> Háblame de tus vacaciones. = *Que tal* suas férias?


Vejo então que "_que tal_" exige sempre um verbo em Portugal, ao passo que não é assim no Brasil ou em castelhano.



Cainejo said:


> Isso seria dito por um mafioso...


Exatamente 

A ver se algum brasileiro pode confirmar esse uso de "_que tal se_" como "_what if..._" sem ser uma ameaça de morte


----------



## Vanda

E aí?


----------



## englishmania

E se fosses ajudar o (teu) pai? /     E que tal ires /E que tal se fosses ajudar o teu pai?   / Podias ir ajudar o teu pai. 



Dymn said:


> Vejo então que "_que tal_" exige sempre um verbo em Portugal, ao passo que não é assim no Brasil ou em castelhano.


Não necessariamente.


----------



## englishmania

Dymn said:


> A ver se algum brasileiro pode confirmar esse uso de "_que tal se_" como "_what if..._" sem ser uma ameaça de morte



Acho que não.... _Que tal se o teu irmão morrer? _nunca é uma pergunta simpática.


----------



## Carfer

Dymn said:


> Vejo então que "_que tal_" exige sempre um verbo em Portugal, ao passo que não é assim no Brasil ou em castelhano.





englishmania said:


> Não necessariamente.


_'Que tal o vinho/o filme/as férias_' e outros exemplos semelhantes aos que o Ari deu são perfeitamente normais em Portugal.


----------



## Ari RT

Na verdade, o verbo de "que tal" está elíptico. Depois de "que tal" vem o objeto direto desse verbo. Um substantivo, portanto, mais frequentemente. O verbo que aparece depois, quando há, é o núcleo de uma outra oração, esta com função de objeto direto. Forçando um pouco a mão, podemos pensar em outras classes morfológicas exercendo a função de objeto de "que tal?":
- Conheceste ontem minha prima. Que tal ela?
- Antes do almoço não posso lhe dar atenção. Que tal depois?


----------



## Dymn

englishmania said:


> Não necessariamente.





Carfer said:


> _'Que tal o vinho/o filme/as férias_' e outros exemplos semelhantes aos que o Ari deu são perfeitamente normais em Portugal.


Entendi. Então é só "_que tal_" no sentido de "_como vai_" que não se pode dizer em português.


----------



## Carfer

Dymn said:


> Entendi. Então é só "_que tal_" no sentido de "_como vai_" que não se pode dizer em português.


Não será das saudações mais comuns, mas em Portugal, sim, pode-se ouvir. Talvez a forma '_Que tal andas/tens andado?_' seja mais frequente.


----------



## pfaa09

Dymn said:


> Entendi. Então é só "_que tal_" no sentido de "_como vai_" que não se pode dizer em português.


Depende do contexto. Quando vemos alguém que esteve doente ou saiu de um hospital, podemos perfeitamente dizer: _Que tal?_
A pessoa percebe perfeitamente que a pergunta é o mesmo que: Como estás?


----------

